
Fireman Shostakovich - tintinnabula
http://www.lrb.co.uk/blog/2016/01/02/anna-aslanyan/fireman-shostakovich/
======
tunesmith
The recording I have is of Bernstein conducting the Chicago Symphony, which is
apt since Chicago has traditionally had a reputation of an amazing brass
section. The invasion theme (which Shostakovich later admitted was actually
supposed to be a depiction of Stalin) in the first movement is really amazing
in that it's a repeating theme (like Bolero) except that it just gets more and
more psychotic as time goes on. Really fun recording to listen to.

------
visarga
I love Shostakovich's music. At first I found his music weird and even ugly,
but I persevered and never gave up. In time, I realized he created some of the
darkest and other times most joyful music I ever listened to. His music is
ironic and full of jokes. I'm wondering how his music would have changed had
he not lived under Stalin and Soviet Russia.

------
rdtsc
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HON-9Z1Greo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HON-9Z1Greo)
(ignore the comments, as usual)

